# D-Link Range Extender als Zugang wählen



## mitchih (1 Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen D-Link DWL G710 Range Extender.

Diesen Betreibe ich an einem Speedport W700V. Der Dlink Extender taucht auch im SPeedport mit IP Adresse auf. Leider ist die Verbindung zu meinem Wlan immer noch nicht besser.

Wie bringe ich WIndows bei, das es sich nicht direkt mit dem Speedport koppeln soll sondern den Dlink nehmen soll, da wird das Signal besser sein.

Achso benutze XP Pro SP2 beim Speedport ist DHCP aktiviert.

Ebenso beziehe ich eine automatische Adresse mit meiner WLAN Karte.


----------



## mariob (3 Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich begebe mich jetzt mal ein wenig aufs Glatteis - wie funktioniert das Ding eigentlich genau? Wenn der eigene eigene IP hat, sollte er da nicht auch mit einer eigenen SSID auftauchen? Denn einfach so verstärken was da so rumfliegt ist so nicht so vorstellbar.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## mitchih (3 Juli 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich begebe mich jetzt mal ein wenig aufs Glatteis - wie funktioniert das Ding eigentlich genau? Wenn der eigene eigene IP hat, sollte er da nicht auch mit einer eigenen SSID auftauchen? Denn einfach so verstärken was da so rumfliegt ist so nicht so vorstellbar.
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Also angeblich soll das so funktionieren.

Die IP die er hat ist nur für Konfiguratiosnzwecke.

Eine eigene SSID sendet er auf jeden Fall nicht.

Keiner eine Idee????


----------



## Nitrozin (8 Juli 2009)

Ist der Dlink denn richtig eingestellt ?
Ich hatte mal so nen Extender von der TKom, den musste man auf den Router einstellen und dann hat er auch die SSID übernommen.

Gruß Volker


----------

